# 160 ft, 7 cans, 13 shots - uncut!



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello,
had a nice day with my youngest son and a few catties and cans in the forest today!!

This is the first Video "we" made










A can denting session from about 160 ft - and more than 50% hits














Enjoy!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

fantastic shooting your a fantastic shot torsen!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

excellant shooting!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NIce shooting, thanks for sharing

Now you have to see how many ears of corn you can get down









LGD


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys!
What I have to say: I need speed for the long range shots. Below 100 ft I hit nothing with pure target bands









regards
Torsten


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Always enjoy your vids!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Torsten incredible accuracy at that range, good video, thanks for sharing it.
Philly


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wonderful skill. Thanks for this.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Incredible shooting !!! Torsten, what amount of drop do you have to deal with at that distance?

Al


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

nice! Excellent video.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

fantastic shooting, i love long distance shooting


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

gamekeeper john said:


> fantastic shooting, i love long distance shooting


me too, and wing shooting , i dont see the point in close shooting...... DO MORE HUNTING VIDS


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello Torsten,

thank you very much for sharing.

It is always a great pleasure to watch your shooting videos.

Real full time without any cut is at least brave. Congrats ! I usually shoot from 40 -45 meters but... I'm not as accurate as you!!

Best regards,

Phil


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

Thats good shottin buddy.. and eye sight


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

"The Distance Man"! Awesome shooting Bud! Your form is superb and the release is velvet smooth.With distance, that's the key things. Having a sharp eye helps too! I couldn't even see the cans! Flatband


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

very good shooting at that distance like flatband don,t think i would see the cans I would need dustdins?


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

great shooting you rock


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

With certainty You are The King of Long Distance.

For the Fact that you can Repeat your shots and not a one shot wonder.

Great Shooting!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for your nice words guys!
But to be honest, I´m a quite inconstant shooter: sometimes I have a good day, but most of the time I shoot not better than most of us. Youtube shooting clips are only a very small part of the reality. To shoot as constant as, for example, Jim Harris who has won 2 tournaments is a long way for me I guess!
And wingshooting like you Dgui...no chance for me to hit something - instead of my forks!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Well I will have to say I cannot tell from your videos that you are a less than accomplished shooter for long distance shooting as I have seen you with repetition hitting over and over. I have not seen any one on any other videos as you have produced with the kind of shooting you are skilled at. For me I have already seen the proof so it's too late to convince me otherwise you are very good at this form of specialized shooting. That's all.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Really good shooting Torsten!
I'm going to have to get some more soda pop cans pretty soon... my little 3 year old Son has dented all mine up to much to use... once I do get some more it'll be interesting to see what kind of numbers I might be able to put up from that distance... looks fun!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Really good shooting Torsten!
> I'm going to have to get some more soda pop cans pretty soon... my little 3 year old Son has dented all mine up to much to use... once I do get some more it'll be interesting to see what kind of numbers I might be able to put up from that distance... looks fun!


Your 3 year old is denting cans! That is awesome!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Really good shooting Torsten!
> I'm going to have to get some more soda pop cans pretty soon... my little 3 year old Son has dented all mine up to much to use... once I do get some more it'll be interesting to see what kind of numbers I might be able to put up from that distance... looks fun!


Your 3 year old is denting cans! That is awesome!
[/quote]

Yeah, I think by the time he's 4 he'll be able to cut cards... the trick was to find (make) the slingshots he likes to shoot. He's a tremendous research department!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Really good shooting Torsten!
> I'm going to have to get some more soda pop cans pretty soon... my little 3 year old Son has dented all mine up to much to use... once I do get some more it'll be interesting to see what kind of numbers I might be able to put up from that distance... looks fun!


Your 3 year old is denting cans! That is awesome!
[/quote]

Yeah, I think by the time he's 4 he'll be able to cut cards... the trick was to find (make) the slingshots he likes to shoot. He's a tremendous research department!
[/quote]
Calculation!!!!! when he's your age then he'l be splitting hairs at 90 meters?


----------



## Phil Rosa-Leeke (Sep 22, 2011)

Ruddy fantastic shooting


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

dgui said:


> Well I will have to say I cannot tell from your videos that you are a less than accomplished shooter for long distance shooting as I have seen you with repetition hitting over and over. I have not seen any one on any other videos as you have produced with the kind of shooting you are skilled at. For me I have already seen the proof so it's too late to convince me otherwise you are very good at this form of specialized shooting. That's all.


Ok, ok - I haven`t said anything








But let me tell one thing: I think I wasn`t able to shoot like that maybe one year ago. It makes a big difference if you shoot one or 2 times in a month or 3 or 4 times for a few hours in a week (like I did the last months)!!
Like Smitty said: All you need is practice, practice, practice... and then practice!

Folks, go out and shoot a slingshot - in the way YOU like it most!

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

I practise an hour 6 days a week .... but I have to practise more!


----------

